# mot de passe perdu sur un document "pages"



## cestromain (9 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commencé à rédiger un texte sur "pages" et je l'ai protégé par un mot de passe.
Problème, j'ai perdu ce mot de passe et je ne l'avais pas enregistré sur mon trousseau.

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait une façon de le récupérer ou d'en configurer un nouveau ?

Merci d'avance,

Romain


----------

